# How many calories do I have to consume if im 13stone



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

and wish to stay around that? ( B) if I wanted to hit 14stone?

Rough numbers will suffice, im just talking it over with a buddy.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Start off at about 3300 to maintain weight normally, more to add weight.

Depends on a host of variables though...


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

kk im planning to run this diet, might swap out meal 1-3 with clean carbs such as oats and rice or sweet potatoes.

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs

Meal 2:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

Meal 4:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts.

CALORIES | PROTEIN | CARBS | FATS

3043 | 304 | 36 | 166

So by your guess, i should be adding another 300 grams. Should be easy enough.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

8 x whole eggs at once if your not on gear is a waist you'll sh1t most of the protien out.

You need some carbs! You'll have no energy to train. Even if you want low body fat you need carbs in your diet as a minimum add 100g brown rice to a meal and have some peanut butter on a sandwich instead of in your shake.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

looks like a keto diet.. so he wont need carbs


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

shorty said:


> looks like a keto diet.. so he wont need carbs


In fairness just noticed the first line which says he may swap 1-3 with clean carbs... I miss read doesn't sound too bad now


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I will be 'on' throughout.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

8 eggs it is then :thumbup1:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Which peanuts are cheap but good sources of quality fats?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Let me get this straight...you want to gain weight on a zero carb diet? Unless you're seriously carbing up over the weekend then you're not gonna gain a damn thing!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im with alastair on this one your trying to bulk on a keto. bad idea IMO unless your having a refeed every 2/3 days and even then i cant see much point to be honest.

better idea would be to go 300p/200c/100f then increase as necessary.

I love these threads on how much should i eat. its like asking how much should you drink to get drunk. how the fook can any1 tell you that.

you have to pick a number and go with it for 2 weeks then adjust. i have lost 2lbs this week eating 2500cals non training and 3000 cals training so have added in 300 cals per day each day and will check again at the weekend then re evaluate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> im with alastair on this one your trying to bulk on a keto. bad idea IMO unless your having a refeed every 2/3 days and even then i cant see much point to be honest.
> 
> better idea would be to go 300p/200c/100f then increase as necessary.
> 
> ...


Yeah keto is a very bad idea to gain weight mate, BUT it is possible to gain mass while following a very low carb diet with regular refeeds. The anabolic diet works on this principle and I've heard some good reports. With that you keep cals really high (like 5k a day) as it's hard to gain anything with low carbs, but you're taking in probs 30-40g carbs a day to keep you out of ketosis. Once you're fat adapted it will be completely bearable and you carb-up every weekend and have one large carb meal midweek if necessary.

It's a complicated way of doing things, but if you get to eat 5k cals of bacon and sausage during the week, then sh1t load of junk food at the weekends and gain lean mass then I'm down :thumb: .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

problem is your cholesterol. i keto diet for 8 weeks sent mine to 9.5. average is around 5-5.5. people do these diets and dont get it checked out and its important IMO. i was also only on around 110f and 310p. no were near 5000 cals lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> problem is your cholesterol. i keto diet for 8 weeks sent mine to 9.5. average is around 5-5.5. people do these diets and dont get it checked out and its important IMO. i was also only on around 110f and 310p. no were near 5000 cals lol


Was that taking in mostly unsaturated fats? I'm no expert on cholesterol, but I'd have thought a diet rich in "healthy fats" wouldn't lead to high cholesterol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

me to mate. my fat sources were purely eggs/natty peanut butter/brazil nuts/ little bit of beef and salmon and that was it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

That's crazy man. Had you recently gone from off cycle to on cycle or upped the dose considerably?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no i was running the same AAs right the way thru and stayed on the same compounds longer so i could switch to carb cycling and prove to the doctor it was the diet not the gear.

you no what their like straight away his response was " its the gear come off asap" but i new i had ran the same gear in similar doses not excessive at all the previouse summer when i dieted and my cholesterol was always fine so as an experiment and to prove the ignorant cnut wrong i stayed on and dieted using carb cycling.

6 week laters hey presto cholesterol is 4.9 and the doctor was eating is words 

every1 of us is different and keto diet is obviously not suited for me but that doesnt mean it wouldnt work for others fine my point is more that the majority of people buth natty and none do it without blood checks or a concern for their health


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah keto is a very bad idea to gain weight mate, BUT it is possible to gain mass while following a very low carb diet with regular refeeds. The anabolic diet works on this principle and I've heard some good reports. With that you keep cals really high (like 5k a day) as it's hard to gain anything with low carbs, but you're taking in probs 30-40g carbs a day to keep you out of ketosis. Once you're fat adapted it will be completely bearable and you carb-up every weekend and have one large carb meal midweek if necessary.
> 
> It's a complicated way of doing things, but if you get to eat 5k cals of bacon and sausage during the week, then sh1t load of junk food at the weekends and gain lean mass then I'm down :thumb: .


The high fat approach keeping you lean is bullsh!t imo mate. Providing you are eating the calories of course, they mostly work because more often than not appetite will be reduced on such a diet. So cals will be reduced, then obv when you do eat carbs you're depleted and thus they go towards muscle cells and not fat cells. So they work as you know, but not when eating way over you maintenance cals, it's no magic diet.

During my test/tren cycle i followed the AD and got leaner/stronger each week but when i came off and ran PCT i started to loose strength (same diet) so upped cals quite a bit. Prob between 4-5k during the week and same for the carb up. I can tell you i did not stay lean, in fact gained sh!t load of fat! Granted i was in PCT but it def did not keep me lean. I would expect the same any other time. The AD does lead you to beleive you can eat shed loads and stay lean but that's not the case imo. Metabolism still counts, you still burn x amount of cals. Nutrient partitioning may be enhanced but nothing as drastic as going from eating 3000 cals to lean gain to being able to eat 5000 cals and not expect to get fat. I wish :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I dunno mate. I've been able to stay lean in the past when eating a high fat, low carb diet. I was taking in probs 120g carbs a day, around 4.5-5k cals most day, but could eat as much as I wanted as long as it was high fat, low carb and I ended up recomping over a fairly long period. There's loads of factors that can be at play, so I may have been eating less cals than I thought or whatever, but I was eating as much as I wanted, probs having 2 cheat meals a week and leaned out, so there's defo something to it. I respond very well to high fat diets and personally find them harder to gain weight on than with mod-high carb diets. I know a few people who have reported the same also.

Have a read through this journal: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=2385653


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

> I may have been eating less cals than I thought or whatever, but *I was eating as much as I wanted, *


That's the thing though mate most people and ime feel much fuller for longer on high fat diets. I eat carbs and i'm starving all day. Most carb meals i'm still hungry for more after. With high fat that's generally not the case. I believe it's down to insulin. Low insulin = suppressed appetite. Eat carbs = insulin rise = appetite increase. My appetites huge on carb ups if i let insulin go wild. It's a lot less if i add fat to the meal or keep it low GI and add fibre. Basically avoiding sweet stuff.

I do agree there is something to it, but i still stand by that most stay leaner largely because they are eating less. As they do not have the desire to eat more. Which is one of the reason keto diets work so well for fat loss. I do think nutrient partitioning plays a part but from ime it's still perfectly possible to get fat on high fat diet by overeating. It's still about calories at the end of the day, i just think it's mostly the indirect effects of high fat diets that allow people to stay or get lean. Insulin does play a very important part in anabolism though i'm sure, which means both fat and muscle gains. So agree there is something to it, but it's jsut ime i still put on a lot of fat eating high fat. Which to me is perfectly reasonable, as much as i'd love it to be otherwise.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Have a read through this journal: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=2385653


What does he look like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

If you want to be 14 stone eat like a 14 stone man would.

Start at 17 cals per pound of body weight and if this does not give results up it to 20 cals.

How you split up carbs/fats/proteins depends on your individual body and life style.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Con said:


> If you want to be 14 stone eat like a 14 stone man would.
> 
> Start at 17 cals per pound of body weight and if this does not give results up it to 20 cals.
> 
> How you split up carbs/fats/proteins depends on your individual body and life style.


Con that's an interesting theory, I like it, so in your opinion a 200lb man should initially try to consume 3400 to grow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

mph said:


> Con that's an interesting theory, I like it, so in your opinion a 200lb man should initially try to consume 3400 to grow?


Yep i certainly do mate.

Bulk up too quickly and you just get fat and will soon be dieting all the crap off again.

Gain slowly and then you can keep "bulking" for a long time.

Record every thing and then make adjustments weekly or bi weekly:thumbup1:

P.S. I did not make up the 17-20 cal theory its actually a very old way of calculating bulking calories, i just find it good


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah I really like the sound of it, I'm an addict of fiday.com so track everything, to be fair I'm shy of the 3000 mark which is why my skinny ass ain;t growing!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I like that thoery to aswell. I used another method a while ago which takes into account body weight, hight and how active you are throughtout the day it gave pretty much the same calorie intake as the method you use.

Only difference yours is 10 x easier to calculate.


----------

